# jComboBox automatisch ausklappen



## Tux (25. Jan 2005)

Hallo!

Dumme Frage, aber ich find irgendwie in der API keine passende Funktion. Ich möchte per Button die verfügbaren Elemente in einer jComboBox anzeigen lassen. Kennt jemand eine Funktion, die das macht?

Danke schon mal

Gruß
Tux


----------



## Dreezard (25. Jan 2005)

also wenn du meinst, dass die ComboBox sich öffnen und die elemente anzeigen soll: die metohde showPopup() sieht doch schonmal ganz vertrauenserweckend aus.
Oder meintest du das anders?


----------



## Tux (26. Jan 2005)

Ja genauso meine ich das. Praktisch: Wenn ich einen Button klicke soll die Auswahlliste seine Item anzeigen. Mit showPopup hab ichs auch schon versucht, der macht komischerweise nur nix. Auch wenn ich noch mal extra validate mache.

Gruß
Tux


----------



## Tux (26. Jan 2005)

Hallo!

Muß feststellen, dass showPopup funktioniert. Jedoch nicht wenn man zuvor einen setVisible macht. ???:L  Weiß jemand Rat?

Gruß
Tux


----------



## thE_29 (26. Jan 2005)

Was??

Ich versteh das nicht wirklich, aber wenn es vor einem setVisible nicht funktioniert kannst du

1. ein show machen
2. das setvisible schon vorher machen!

Also bei mir hats immer funktioniert, kann aber auch sein, weil meine immer schon angezeigt worden sind!

Wenn es noch immer nicht funkioniert, ein bißchen Code hilft immer ^^ (zum Testen)


----------



## Icewind (26. Jan 2005)

hm bvei mir funktionierts mit setPopupVisible(true) eigentlich ganz gut....


----------

